# Chicken Fatty w/pics



## luce (Jan 31, 2016)

Made my first fatty last night and it was far less work than I thought it'd be.  Only problem was that I didn't add enough cheese, but I'll fix that next go around.  

Pounded out breasts on a bacon weave and rubbed with Memphis Dust.













20160130_175625.jpg



__ luce
__ Jan 31, 2016






Added Mozzarella, Provolone and Canadian Bacon (pic is too blurry to post) and then wrapped it all up and put on the smoker.













20160130_181029.jpg



__ luce
__ Jan 31, 2016






Smoked at 275deg for 2.5hrs (internal temp of 165deg)

Finished product....













20160130_202540.jpg



__ luce
__ Jan 31, 2016


















20160130_205229.jpg



__ luce
__ Jan 31, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2016)

It looks delicious, but like you said it would be nice to see cheese oozing out all over. 

For a first try, I think you did an excellent job!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks good from my spot!   A bit more cheese and it would be great I'll bet.


----------



## tbern (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks delicious, dumb question, is a "fatty" any kind of meat that is rolled out, other ingredients added on top, then rolled up with the bacon on outside?


----------



## tjmitche (Feb 1, 2016)

Great first go!   I love the idea of a chicken Fattie!  

My wife would be far more into it if it had chicken.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2016)

L, Nice looking fatty!


----------

